# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: چگونگی کار با Packet Sniffer

## ŋµxXle

همان طور که از تایتل پیداست سوالم درباره پکت اسنیفر و آنالیز شبکه است.
والا من یک نرم افزار دارم که با سرورش ارتباط بر قرار میکنه و من میخواهم از طریق آنالیز شبکه بفهمم که نرم افزار مذکور چه عبارتی رو به سرور ارسال میکنه (به هر حال با اسنیفر باید بشه چیز هایی که ردوبدل میشه رو فهمید دیگه اینطور نیست ؟)


- ممنون میشم لینک دانلود یک Packet Sniffer را (ترجیحا کم حجم) بزارین و نحوه کار باهاش رو بگین یه کوچولو تا بتونم بفهمم نرم افزار مورد نظرم چه چیزی به سرورش میفرسته .
- آیا راهی هست عبارتی که ارسال میکنه رو تغییر بدیم تا مثلا یک چیز دلخواه یا اینکه چرت و پرت بفرسته ؟


ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید  :لبخند:

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزیز تا اونجایی که من می دونم Packet Sniffer در کل پکت های ورودی و خروجی و کنترل می کنه تا شما تجزیه تحلیل کنید و قرار نیست اینا رو به جایی بفرسته!!! شما منظوزتون نوع خاصی هست؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> به هر حال با اسنیفر باید بشه چیز هایی که ردوبدل میشه رو فهمید دیگه اینطور نیست ؟


بله ، به شرطی که plain text باشن (مثلا می تونی ترافیک SIP رو روی UDP شنود کنی و بفهمی ، اما اگه encrypted باشه ، چیز خاصی دستگیرت نخواهد شد)



> لینک دانلود یک Packet Sniffer را (ترجیحا کم حجم) بزارین و نحوه کار باهاش رو بگین یه کوچولو تا بتونم بفهمم نرم افزار مورد نظرم چه چیزی به سرورش میفرسته


من  Wireshark  رو پیشنهاد می کنم (تو این لینک می تونی چند تا دیگه هم ببینی)
User Guide خود وایرشارک مفصل همه چیز رو گفته




> آیا راهی هست عبارتی که ارسال میکنه رو تغییر بدیم تا مثلا یک چیز دلخواه یا اینکه چرت و پرت بفرسته ؟


برای این کار باید یک پکت بسازی و اون رو ارسال کنی. (Packet Injection)
من قبلا از Scapy و npg استفاده کردم. اینا هم هستن ولی باهاشون کار نکردم:
http://bittwist.sourceforge.net/
http://anettest.sourceforge.net/
http://www.packetfactory.net/projects/nemesis/

(اگه میخوای خودت با برنامه نویسی این کارو بکنی باید از WinPCAP یا libnet استفاده کنی)

----------


## ŋµxXle

> دوست عزیز تا اونجایی که من می دونم Packet Sniffer در کل پکت های ورودی و خروجی و کنترل می کنه تا شما تجزیه تحلیل کنید و قرار نیست اینا رو به جایی بفرسته!!! شما منظوزتون نوع خاصی هست؟؟؟؟


والا نوعش رو که بنده نمیدونم  چون وارد نیستم . شما بگین چه نوعیش و چه جوری.
چیزی که میخواهم اینه:
والا نرم افزار مورد نظر با سرورش ارتباط برقرار میکنه و یک چیز هایی میفرسته به سرور (اصلا کارش همینه که اون چیز ها رو بفرسته به سرور برای تشخیص و ردیابی هویت و اینا ... ) و من در نخست میخواهم بدونم دقیقا چه حروف و اعدادی رو میفرسته به سرور ؟ چون یک عبارت خاص رو دقیقا میفرسته !
در مرحله بعد میخواهم بدونم این عبارت ارسالی از سوی نرم افزار رو چه طور تغییر بدم ؟


حالا همان مرحله اول رو توضیح بدین چه طور انجام بدم ممنونتون میشم :)
بعد میریم سراغ دومی

===============




> بله ، به شرطی که plain text باشن (مثلا می تونی ترافیک SIP رو روی UDP شنود کنی و بفهمی ، اما اگه encrypted باشه ، چیز خاصی دستگیرت نخواهد شد)


فکر کنم یک عبارت نوشتاری هست  ولی نمیدونم رمزی شده یا نه ، حالا رمزی هم باشه امیدوارم بتونم یک چیزی بفهمم چون میدونم تقریبا چیه فقط میخواهم بدونم دقیقا اونو میفرسته به سرورش یا نه



> من  Wireshark  رو پیشنهاد می کنم (تو این لینک می تونی چند تا دیگه هم ببینی)
> User Guide خود وایرشارک مفصل همه چیز رو گفته


خیلی ممنون
آره مثل اینکه تو گوگل همه میگن این بهترینه
فقط یک خورده دانلودش طول میکشه که خوب البته هر که طاووس خاوهد جور هندوستان کشد :)

فقط آقا یک سوال
ببخشید دیگه دایل آپ دارم و بیست مگ خیلی طول میکشه دانلودش  فقط این لینکو دانلود کنم دیگه آره ؟ :
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wireshark/wireshark-setup-1.0.5.exe


> برای این کار باید یک پکت بسازی و اون رو ارسال کنی. (Packet Injection)
> من قبلا از Scapy و npg استفاده کردم. اینا هم هستن ولی باهاشون کار نکردم:
> http://bittwist.sourceforge.net/
> http://anettest.sourceforge.net/
> http://www.packetfactory.net/projects/nemesis/
> 
> (اگه میخوای خودت با برنامه نویسی این کارو بکنی باید از WinPCAP یا libnet استفاده کنی)


این روش مطمئنه دیگه آره ؟
پس اگر بفهمم چی میفرسته به سرورش با همین پکت اینجکشن دیگه میتونم هر چی دلم خواست بفرستم درسته ؟
حله و مشکلی نیست به نظرتون؟

----------


## manvaputra

> من در نخست میخواهم بدونم دقیقا چه حروف و اعدادی رو میفرسته به سرور ؟ چون یک عبارت خاص رو دقیقا میفرسته !


در قدم اول باید بدونی که از برنامه مورد نظرت از چه پورتی داره ارتباط بر قرار می کنه بعد با نرم افزارهایی مثل همین وایرشارک روی اون پورت گوش بایستی و هر چی رو که میره یا میاد بررسی کنی




> ر مرحله بعد میخواهم بدونم این عبارت ارسالی از سوی نرم افزار رو چه طور تغییر بدم ؟


برای این کار باید هر پکتی که داره از روی همون پورتی که تو مرحله بالا گفتم ارسال میشه رو بگیری و به جاش پکتی که خودت ساختی رو بفرستی حالا یا با یه زبان برنامه نویسی (ترجیحا جاوا) یا با نرم افزارهای موجود

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> حالا همان مرحله اول رو توضیح بدین چه طور انجام بدم ممنونتون میشم


Wireshark User Guide




> فقط آقا یک سوال
> ببخشید دیگه دایل آپ دارم و بیست مگ خیلی طول میکشه دانلودش فقط این لینکو دانلود کنم دیگه آره ؟ :


آره
اگه سرعت اینترنتت پایینه از یکی دیگه استفاده کن که کم حجم تره (مثل Windump  ) (نیم مگابایت)
اینم کم حجمه (هنوز باهاش کار نکردم ، ولی شرکتش معتبره): http://www.microolap.com/products/network/tcpdump/
(از نظر سهولت کار هیچ کدوم به پای وایرشارک نمی رسن ؛ در ضمن اکثر sniffer ها فقط رابط CLI دارن منتها وایرشارک علاوه بر اون GUI هم داره)




> حله و مشکلی نیست به نظرتون؟


کمی هم خودت مطالعه کن ، بعد چیزی رو که فهمیدی انجام بده ، اگه مشکلی داشت با جزئیات و به طور واضح بپرس.




> (ترجیحا جاوا)


چه فرقی هست بین جاوا و بقیه ی زبان ها در این مورد ؟

----------


## manvaputra

> چه فرقی هست بین جاوا و بقیه ی زبان ها در این مورد ؟


عرض کردم خدمتتون ترجیحا، ولی درکل نمیشه منکر قدرت مانور جاوا در برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه شد ساده و قدرتمند!

----------


## ŋµxXle

آقا از ظهر تا حالا دانلود این وایر شارک طول کشید ولی بالاخره تموم شد  اما نمیدونم چون چند بار دیسکانکت شدم اینطوری شده  یا اینکه خودش اینطوریه   ولی چیزی که دانلود کردمیک فایل اگزه هست که نه نصب میشه نه وقتی بازش میکنی اتفاقی میافته

فکر کنم دانلودم با شکست مواجه شده
فردا میرم یک کافی نت پر سرعت دانلود میکنم بعد سوال هامو واضح میپرسم
بازم ممنون

----------


## manvaputra

> پس اگر بفهمم چی میفرسته به سرورش با همین پکت اینجکشن دیگه میتونم هر چی دلم خواست بفرستم درسته ؟


دوست عزیز هنوز مطمئن نیستم که می خواین چه کاری انجام بدید؟ ولی قطعا مسئول آنالیزی که پای سرور نشته به اصول  آشنا باشه دیر یا زود می فهمه دارید این کارو می کنید.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> عرض کردم خدمتتون ترجیحا، ولی درکل نمیشه منکر قدرت مانور جاوا در برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه شد ساده و قدرتمند!


لطفا بگید که این سادگی و قدرت مانور دهی در کجاها خودش رو نشون میده و از چی ناشی میشه ؟ (بیشتر بودن کتابخانه های شبکه ، پرفورمنس بالاتر ، ...)
( هیچ وقت همچین ادعایی نشنیده بودم. در زمینه ی برنامه نویسی شبکه پایتون و پرل بیشترین "سهولت + انعطاف" رو دارن. (و سی بیشترین قدرت رو)
امیدوارم با ذکر مثال و با زبان علمی جوابم رو بدید. و اگه جوابم واضح نیست ، بیشتر توضیح بدم)



> ولی قطعا مسئول آنالیزی که پای سرور نشته به اصول آشنا باشه دیر یا زود می فهمه دارید این کارو می کنید.


چطوری ؟




> آقا از ظهر تا حالا دانلود این وایر شارک طول کشید


از اون دو لینکی که دادم استفاده کن (کم حجم ترن.)

----------


## manvaputra

در مورد قدرت perl  که بر منکرش لعنت ولی در نظر دارشته باشید که بیشتر بنامه های سمت سرور با پرل پیاده سازی میشه همچنین قدرت این برنامه بیشتر توی پردازش متنه ! کلی از متخصصین AI که روی نحوه قشرده سازی معنایی و محتوایی کار می کنن نه فیزیکی با perl سرو کله می زنن در کل perl بیشتر مانور و قدرتش روی مدیریت رشته هاست برای همین بیشتر برای کارهای مدیریت سیستم به کار می ره .




> هیچ وقت همچین ادعایی نشنیده بودم


دوست عزیز توی علم کامپیوتر زیاد نمیشه روی شنیده ها حساب کرد . در ضمن جای تعحب که توی مبحث برنامه نویسیه شبکه چیزی جاوا نشنیدید!




> و سی بیشترین قدرت رو)


فکر نمی کنم ! مالتی تردینگ جز لاینفک برنامه نویسییه تحت شبکه است که فکر می کنم جاوا حداقل در این مورد خاص نه تنها نسبت به C بلکه نسبت به Perl هم بهتر ظاهر شده.

در مورد جاوا و سی هم باید عرض کنم که هر جا بحث از معرفی جاوا به وسط میاد اولین حرف اینه که این ضعف یا اون پیچیدگی در سی بود در جاوا نیست! کلا بحث در این موارد معمولا بحث هاییه طولانی و بی نتیجه.




> چطوری ؟


کافیه Packet Injection Detection  رو سرچ کنید! در ضمن اگه قرار باشه راهی برای شناسایی این گونه کارها توی شبکه نباشه که سنگ روی سنگ بند نمیشه

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

به دلیل نامربوط بودن بحثمون به موضوع این تاپیک ، ادامۀ بحث رو از طریق پیام خصوصی دنبال می کنم

----------


## ŋµxXle

> ولی قطعا مسئول آنالیزی که پای سرور نشته به اصول آشنا باشه دیر یا زود می فهمه دارید این کارو می کنید.





> کافیه Packet Injection Detection رو سرچ کنید! در ضمن اگه قرار باشه راهی برای شناسایی این گونه کارها توی شبکه نباشه که سنگ روی سنگ بند نمیشه


اصلا من با سرور اونا چی کار دارم
من رو سیستم خودم کار دارم میکنم
چیزی که از سیستم من داره ارسال میشه به اونها رو میخواهم بفهمم چیه و دستکاریش کنم
حالا این نرم افزار کارش چیز دیگست ولی اومدیم و یک نرم افزار بود که هویت و همه چی شمارو میفرستاد به سرورش - اون وقت شما حق نداشتید اونو دستکاری کنید یا اینکه بفهمید چه چیزی میفرسته ؟



> از اون دو لینکی که دادم استفاده کن (کم حجم ترن.)


اون یکی ها به قول خودت بدرد نمیخورن :)
من با همین وایر شارکش هم که GUI داره معلوم نیست بتونم کار کنم یا نه چه برسه به اون یکی ها که کامند مودشون هم کار هر کس نیست :)

----------


## manvaputra

> به دلیل نامربوط بودن بحثمون به موضوع این تاپیک ، ادامۀ بحث رو از طریق پیام خصوصی دنبال می کنم


ممنونم دوست عزیز چون واقعا بحث مربوط به این تاپیک رو منحرف می کرد البته کلا مایل به بحثی که بخواد زبان ها رو با هم مقایسه کنه و نتیجه بگیره کدوم قوی تره نیستم البته یه زمانی سرم برا این حرفا درد م یکرد ولی الان به این نتیجه رسیدم که بنا به هرکاری باید از زبان خاصی استفاده کرد و تعصب روی یک زبان زیاد حرفه ای نیست
موفق باشید

----------


## ŋµxXle

اقا رفتم کافی نت دانلودش کردم و الان نصبش کردم بالاخره

ولی وقتی فایل نرم افزار رو انتخاب میکنم قبول نمیکنه:
http://i44.tinypic.com/ickdqt.jpg

----------


## manvaputra

> خوب اون دی ال ال هست که با سرورش ارتباط داره و فایل دیگری نیست


دوست عزیز شما چه کار کردید؟ DLL رو توی وایرشارک باز کردید؟ معلومه همچین خطایی میده  این راهش نیست شما بیاد ببنید کع این نرم افزار از چه پورتی داره داده ها رو به سرور میفرسته بعد با وایر شارک روی همون پورت شنود کنید و تسته ای ارسالی رو گرفته و تجزیه و تحلیل کنید.

----------


## ŋµxXle

> این نرم افزار از چه پورتی داره داده ها رو به سرور میفرسته


الان میرم یوزر گایدش رو میخونم ببین چه طوری یک پورت رو شنود کنم
ولی مسئله اینجاست من چه طوری بفهمم نرم افزار مورد نظر از چه پورتی استفاده میکنه ؟ خود وایر شارک چیزی نداره ؟!

----------


## manvaputra

اسم نرم افزار رو که دارید برید توی cmd و دستور netstat -a  رو بزنید ببینید پیدا میشه یا نه

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> ترکم دیگه چاره ای نیست ، بایدبسوزیمو بسازیم :)


قانون شمارۀ 13 سایت رو یه بار دیگه بخون. مشکلات شخصیت رو اینجا ننویس ، ممکنه به خیلی ها بربخوره.




> اسم نرم افزار رو که دارید برید توی cmd و دستور netstat -a رو بزنید ببینید پیدا میشه یا نه


از tcpview هم می تونی استفاده کنی

----------


## ŋµxXle

آقا نمیتونم تو وایر شارک پورت خاصی رو شنود کنم

در ضمن یک فرمان برای شنود یک پورت مثل tcp.port 2536 هست  ولی  جواب نمیده
البته من هم فقط نمیخواهم تی سی پی رو شنود کنم میخواهم همه چی رو که مثلا با اینترنت اکسپلورر ردو بدل میشه رو کنترل کنم کامل (حاجی همین اینترنت اکسپلورر مد نظر هست و میخواهم ردو بدلش رو کامل کنترل کنم  بگو چه کنیم)

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSet...51c9164ff0bafb

----------


## ŋµxXle

مهدی جان یک سوال کوچولوی دیگه (ببخشید اینقدر سوال میکنم من)
آقا چه طور فقط چیز های ارسالی رو شنود کنیم ؟  یعنی چیز های دریافتی رو نمیخواهم کپچر کنم ...


راستی مهدی جانیک توضیحی همبده که چرا همه پکت هایی که شنود میکنم رمزی هست (نه وی پی ان دارم نه اون اس اس ال هست) 
من با وایر شارک تا حالا یک دونه plain text هم ندیدم  - همش چیز های هچل هفت میزنه ،آخه همه چی که رمزی نیست

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

فرض کنیم IP ماشینت 192.168.10.1 هست ، از Display Filter زیر استفاده کن:
ip.src == 192.168.10.1




> چرا همه پکت هایی که شنود میکنم رمزی هست


از کجا می دونی ؟
یه نمونه فایل pcap بذار از خروجیت (اگه داده های خیلی محرمانه نداری) ببینم مشکل چیه.

----------


## ŋµxXle

دوستان با این ابزار NPG که مخصوص تزریق بسته هست میخواهم بدونم فقط به آی پی و ماشین دیگران فقط میتونه چیزی تزریق کنه یا اینکه خودم میتونم از یک سایت مجازی مثلا به خودم چیزی تزریق کنم ؟
مثلا از فلان سایت قرار هست یک لوگو که آدرسش فلان جا هست ارسال بشه و منم می خواهم بدونم با اینجکت کردن بسته به خودم مثلا میتونم وقتی وارد سایت گوگل دات کام میشم به جای دیدن لوگوی گوگل مثلا عکس خودم لود بشه اونجا تا دوستایی که کنارم نشستن کفشون ببره ؟
:)


PS : پروتکل اون بسته ای که آدرس لوگوی گوگل هنگام ورود به سایتش بهمون میفرسته TCP هست پس فکر نکنم دنگ و فنگ داشته باشه

----------


## hghyami

ميتونم بپرسم چرا ميخواى پاكِت inject كنى. (شيطونى خوب نيست). چون اگر يك كوچولو امنيت سرور خوب باشه يا switch درست حسابى داشته باشى اون وقت ساده bakhahad بود. اينجورى چيزا به جاى خوبى ختم نميشه

----------


## ŋµxXle

البته اگر این چیز یک خورده وقت گیر هست    خوب یک راهی بهم معرفی کنید که یک فایل pcap رو مثلا اجرا کنه

*یعنی من مثلا  وایر شارک رو باز میکنم و بعد میرم تو گوگل و رکورد میگیریم کامل . حالا فایل شنود رو چه طور میشه اجرا کرد که تمام این کار ها مثلا اجرا بشه ؟ یعنی وقتی فایلرو اجرا کنم مرورگرم بره تو سایت گوگل اتو ماتیک و ....

در واقع میخواهم بدونم رکورد هایی که میگیرم رو چه طور میتونم اجرا کنم ؟(مثلا کامپایل کردن فایل pcap به exe - البته همچین چیزی نیست ولی برای اینکه منظورم رو برسونم میگم)

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید :)
*

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

اگه این قدر بریدن کف دیگران برات مهمه ، باید خودت برنامه هات رو بنویسی.
برای اینجکت کردن libnet رو ببین (رو ویستا هم مشکل داره ، گفته باشم)
برای کپچر هم از PS SDK یا WinPCAP استفاده کن
برادر Schiffman یه کتابی داره به اسم Building Open Source Network Security Tools ؛ حتما به دردت می خوره

----------


## ŋµxXle

والا مهدی جان راهی میشناسی بدون برنامه نویسی بتونیم این فایل pcap رو اجرا کنیم ؟
مثلا همین NPG که معرفی کردی خیلی ساده و بدون گرفتن وقت میتونه فلان پکت رو بفرسته ولی خوب مشکلش اینه که باید مشخصات پکت ها رو توی یک فایل .txt بنویسی و بهش بدی و فکر کنم باید کد های  هگر هم فقط بنویسی که خیلی وقت گیر هست ...
راهی هست بشه فایل pcap رو اینجکت کرد ؟
همه پکت ها حاضر و آماده توش هست فقط دنبال یک راهی هستم که بشه فایل pcap رو که با وایر شارک رکورد کردم بتونم تزریق کنم ...

به نظرت راهی داره ؟ *;)*

----------


## ŋµxXle

> برای کپچر هم از PS SDK یا WinPCAP استفاده کن


حاجی اگه با این PSSDK کپچر کنم اون وقت رکورد رو میشه بدون دنگ و فنگ و برنامه نویسی با libnet یا ابزاری ساده تر اینجکت کرد ؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> راهی هست بشه فایل pcap رو اینجکت کرد ؟


تا حالا داشتم روضه می خوندم؟ این همه برنامه و راه برای اینجکت کردن معرفی کردم



> حاجی اگه با این PSSDK کپچر کنم اون وقت رکورد رو میشه بدون دنگ و فنگ و برنامه نویسی با libnet یا ابزاری ساده تر اینجکت کرد ؟


این بهترین راهه. PS SDK برای libpcap یه migration guide داره ؛
البته برای تسریع در کارت توصیه می کنم یه سرچ کنی ببینی برای پایتون یا روبی ماژول های آماده ای پیدا می کنی (که مطمئنم پیدا می کنی) اونطوری لااقل یه پروتوتایپ می زنی ، اگه کارتو راه انداخت که هیچ ؛ اگه به هر دلیلی نیازهات رو براورده نکرد ، برو سراغ PS SDK + libnet

----------


## ŋµxXle

> تا حالا داشتم روضه می خوندم؟ این همه برنامه و راه برای اینجکت کردن معرفی کردم


 :لبخند گشاده!: 



> این بهترین راهه. PS SDK برای libpcap یه migration guide داره ؛
> البته برای تسریع در کارت توصیه می کنم یه سرچ کنی ببینی برای پایتون یا روبی ماژول های آماده ای پیدا می کنی (که مطمئنم پیدا می کنی) اونطوری لااقل یه پروتوتایپ می زنی ، اگه کارتو راه انداخت که هیچ ؛ اگه به هر دلیلی نیازهات رو براورده نکرد ، برو سراغ PS SDK + libnet


والا ماژول آماده که برای Python چند تا پیدا کردم و باید تست کنم ببینم کار میکنن یا نه ... (چون پایتون پروتکل HTTP رو ساپورت نمیکنه فکر نکنم به کارم بیاد)

حالا گویا اونطور که میگی PS SDK معتبر ترین راهه  حالا با همین ور میرم ببینم چی به چی میشه(من مشکل زمان خیلی دارم)

حالا ور میرم و طبق معمول هر چی سوال دستم بیاد و بتونم پیدا کنم میندازم اینجا *:)*

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

قرار نیست بدون مطالعه در مورد یک زبان اظهار نظر کنیا! ؛ من که کاملا در پایتون مبتدی ام می دونم یه ماژول httplib در کتابخانۀ استانداردش داره (حتما کتاب Programming Python رو یه نگاه بنداز. مخصوصا فصل های 13و 14و 18 )
من نگفتم PS SDK معتبرترین راهه (هنوز باهاش کار نکردم ولی یکی از افراد مورد اعتمادم می گفت توانایی هندل حجم بیشتری از داده ها رو نسبت به winpcap داره و یه مزیتش هم اینه که کتابخونه های مخصوص دلفی و دات نت داره)

----------


## ŋµxXle

اقا این به کار میاد ؟ :
http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=17967
گویا تنها اینجکتوری هست که با سی نوشته شده !
یک نگاهی بندازی ممنونت میشم

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

لطفا اینقدر سریع پست هات رو ویرایش نکن. اول سرچ کن ، بعد پس از ناامیدی از پیدا کردن جواب اینجا پست بده. به محض این که جواب برات ارسال می کنم می بینم متن پستت تغییر کرده.
نه برادر ، npg و nemesis رو ول کردی (اپن سورس هم هستن) ، رفتی چسبیدی به 4 خط کد سی پلاس پلاس (نه سی!) تو یه فروم ؟

----------


## ŋµxXle

> لطفا اینقدر سریع پست هات رو ویرایش نکن


چشم  :لبخند گشاده!: 



> نه برادر ، npg و nemesis رو ول کردی (اپن سورس هم هستن) ، رفتی چسبیدی به 4 خط کد سی پلاس پلاس (نه سی!) تو یه فروم ؟


والا nemesis رو دانلود کردم ولی اجرا نمیشه ، اینم عکسش :
http://i44.tinypic.com/2dv3ccj.jpg
سرچ که کردم کسایه دیگه هم این مشکل رو داشتن ، گویا مشکل تو entry point اش هست ...  واسه تو باز میشه ؟

NPG هم والا فایلی که بهش باید بدی یک فایل تکست باید باشه که توش فکر کنم باید اطلاعات پکت ها رو با هگز بنویسی ...   حالا اینهمه پکت رو من بخواهم وارد کنم که خیلی طول میکشه ! اگر یک چیزی بود که همین فایل .pcap رو حاضر و آماده اینجکت میکرد خیلی خوب می شد ....

الان به نظرت کدوم راه رو برم که کمترین زمانه رو بگیره ؟  :لبخند:

----------


## ŋµxXle

یک راهی هم بهم یاد بدی این فایل .pcap رو یک طوری به فایل تکست سازگار با NPG تبدیل کنم بازم مشکلم حل میشه چون NPG خیلی امکانات داره و همه چی رو میشه توش تنظیم کرد مثل فاصله زمانی بین بسته ها و ...
فقط مشکلم فایل ورودیش هست
به نظرت چه طور این فایل pcap رو به تکستی که با npg سازگار باشه تبدیل کنم ؟ راهی هست بدون وارد کردن محتویات به صورت دستی سر و ته این قضیه رو هم بیارم ؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

npg مستقیما میتونه فایل pcap رو inject کنه. 
ببینم تو وقتی یه برنامۀ command line رو برای اولین بار اجرا می کنی ، هلپش رو نمی خونی ؟

----------


## ŋµxXle

خوب مهدی جان الان من بدون هیچ آرگومنتی میخواهم که فایل کپچر شده رو با پسوند pcap اینجکت کنم و مشکل دارم.وقتی انتخاب میکنم دیوایس رو میپره بیرون و هیچ اتفاقی نمیافته. مثلا این عکسو ببین:
*http://i39.tinypic.com/2uglb2v.jpg*
الان وقتی "2" رو بزنم میپره بیرون و هیچ چیزی اینجکت نمیشه  و اتفاقی نمیافته
یعنی از چی میتونه باشه؟
فایل کپچر شده که z.pcap بود رو که خوب شناخت محتویاتش رو و مشکلی نداره ، یعنی از چی میتونه باشه ؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنی  :لبخند:

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

از سویچ F- استفاده کن. 
نیازی نیست از مد interactive استفاده کنی

{اسم نبر از شخص خاصی تا بقیۀ دوستان هم بتونن جوابت رو بدن. با آوردن نام من ، خودت رو از استفاده از دانش بقیۀ بچه ها محروم می کنی}

----------


## ŋµxXle

> از سویچ F- استفاده کن.


همانطور که تو خصوصی هم اشاره کردی من با cli مشکل دارم . عادت کردم به gui .  :خجالت: 




> {اسم نبر از شخص خاصی تا بقیۀ دوستان هم بتونن جوابت رو بدن. با آوردن نام من ، خودت رو از استفاده از دانش بقیۀ بچه ها محروم می کنی}


OK

----------


## ŋµxXle

والا دوستان الان من با سوئیچ F- هم این کارو خواستم بکنم نشد ، ببینید:
*http://i43.tinypic.com/4lhqgn.jpg*
ممکنه از آی پی دینامیک من باشه  یا اینکه به مرورگر و این چیز ها مربوط میشه ؟ (آی پی مقصد تو فایل z.pcap که گوگل هست ولی آی پی منبع چون اینترنت دایل آپ دارم هر بار که کانکت میشم یک چیزه)
فایل z.pcap اگر درست اینجکت بشه باید اتو ماتیک اینترنت اکسپلوررم رو ببره تو گوگل ، اگر این اتفاق بیافته بعد با کمی تغییر میتونم عکس خودم رو به جای لوگوی گوگل بالا بیارم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ŋµxXle

تو عکس که میگه adapter رو پیدا نمینه ، چرا ؟ بعدهم اینکه اصلا این پکت هایی که دریافت و ارسال میشه رو تاثیرش رو میشه در IE دید یا اینکه فقط همینطوری از طریق تل نت پکت ها ردو بدل میشن ؟؟
نمیشه کاری کرد IE تحت و شعاع قرار گیرد ؟

----------


## ŋµxXle

یکی بهم اینو گفت:




> فک میکنم چون شما داری از اینترنت DialUp استفاده میکنی شاید سیستم شما این طوری که مستقیم به یه روتر وصل شدی که امکان انجکشن رو نداری اگه یه Ipconfig بگیری میفهمی ببین مقدار Mask چی ست شده اگه 255.255.255.255 بود معلومه که مستقم وصلی به یه روتر


نگاه کردم دیدم مقدار ماسکم همان 255.255.255.255 هستش ...
ممکنه از این باشه ؟

----------

